# Thomas trains/track take n play v. Wooden



## joeyjo

Hi,

My LO got given 2 Take N Play engines for his birthday, he has a massive wooden railway system and no other Take n Play stuff :doh:

I know take n play track doesn't fit with wooden brio type track but the take n play engines look like they might fit on the wooden track.

Can anybody let me know? I don't want to open them for them not to fit the track.

Thanks


----------



## marmite1982

Unfortunately the Take N Play trains don't fit on the wooden brio type track. The engines are too narrow! It's only the Thomas learning curve wooden engines that fit!


----------



## hattiehippo

I don't think they will it but I would still open them. Tom has the Take and Play engines and loves them - he plays with then way more than his wooden train set.


----------



## sophxx

They don't fit but my lo plays with his on his wooden track fine there just not a tight fit.


----------



## xprincessx

It wont fit but Callum has 5 take n plays with no track...he plays with them alone and would definitely prefer that over a track. more imagination involved imo. definitely keep them!


----------



## xprincessx

sorry he did have 6 but thomas has gone walk-a-bouts!!


----------

